# new hoyt



## cjjr (Sep 28, 2003)

I just shot the new hoyt, with nothing on the bow, it was awwwwsome no vibs. it is a shoot threw riser in the pro tec and ultra tec, very solid, also change it the limb pivot, 3 prong instead of 1. new V tec bow is ultra tec riser on shorter limb, will be a great hunting bow.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

whats the advantage of a shoot through riser?


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

"whats the advantage of a shoot through riser?"

The balance, buit in overdraw, strength etc.


----------



## gmbowhunter (Jan 27, 2003)

i think that york archery had a shoot through riser and burner bows in davis WV hows the new hoyt different from them


----------



## Exactly (Oct 30, 2002)

Could someone post a few pics please. interested to see the design?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's a photo just for you, Timmy. Enjoy ! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em (Dec 19, 2002)

*Terrible*

GT-

That's just terrible, but at least it looks like Hoyt will be able to make the delivery dates this year.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

GT youre going to make them fellas stroke out...lol


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

I saw the paper clip, You got me....


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

GT, that's just nasty!

Fun, though...


----------



## jonny vegas (Oct 14, 2003)

*new hoyt bows 2004*

can we see some pictures of the new hoyt bows 2004 (not in boxes)
so we can see what they look like so we know what to order
many thanks
no silly tricks


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Terrible*



Double Lung 'Em said:


> *GT-
> 
> That's just terrible, but at least it looks like Hoyt will be able to make the delivery dates this year.   *


Don't get your hopes up to high. They still have to supply their staff, right?


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*GT*

Is my left-handed Ultra Elite LX Pro in flame in them there boxes!?


----------



## R.I.P. (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Jonny Vegas,

It's not a matter of what to order, it's really a question of how many.

ThanX for the photo GT your work just seems to get better and better.

It is a crying shame Hoyt had trouble supplying, It's amazing that the majority of archers want to shoot the best bow available

R.I.P.


----------



## coolbodee (Oct 8, 2003)

What do you many how many to order? I'm just trying to save my wages until Christmas so I can buy one of the new elites. The power company is already threatening to cut me off (lol).


----------



## R.I.P. (Dec 11, 2002)

Who needs power anyway? Right?


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

so tell me is this ju7st a shoot through riser or are there shoot through cables also? sorry but i cant see the advantage of a shoot through riser without shoot through cables. like the martin has.


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

Looks like G.T. stacked the pallet.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Go to General archery discussion-Can anyone believe me. I have posted my bow there.


----------



## silver24 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Vtec that I shot today is in no way like the 03 Ultratec, the riser is nothing like it, and the limbs are different. It has more Parallel limbs, if anything it reminded me of the feel of the 03 Cybertec that I think its ment to replace. I got a Vipertec and its really nice. The Vtec will be my 3D bow this year I think.


----------



## elkspy (Oct 11, 2003)

was at saltlake this last week looking and shooting the 04 bows elite bows are cats meow hold realy well ultraelite xt3000 spiral


----------

